# My new GTR



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

On its way now from Japan - cannot wait....

Link here


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

That's stunning,

Couldn't ask for a lot more spec, really nicely sorted, congratulations.

Regards
Nito


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Get`s better everytime I see the pic`s :smokin:


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Congratulations  
Engine spec looks excellent


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice mate .. love the strange colours in the engine bay .. don't know how you can wait .. can't wait to see it.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Cheers guys - was really pleased when I found this one - exactly what I was after (albeit will obviously be a lot happier once I have seen it in the flesh).

The wait is agonising, I had clearly managed to erase the experience of the wait for my last one from my memory


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

well done mate ... looks good and nicely specced. 

Congrats


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks like a nice clean R32, and the engine looks nicely secced. Is it just me or is the glove box packed to the rafters?? (probably *** packets and sweet wrappers, lol  )

Very nice


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Had another look at the pics, that really is an awesome looking car, the spec is spot on .. remind me not to race you .. I do like the white 32's ..


----------



## feeblebob (Sep 14, 2005)

Ok. First of all thanks for making me aware of the topspec-imports site. I can see this is going to cost me a lot of money. Those R34s are to die for. Having said that it's going to be an R33 for me I think.

Best of luck with the new car mate!


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looks a nice r32 - whens it arriving?


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Well done Nick, looks superb! Keep us posted on the arrival.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Dont like it one bit!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I like the interior. Nice seats and the guages don't look like they've been thrown at the dash.

I like it.  

Too much power for me though


----------



## lynchy (Aug 21, 2004)

Very nicely specced, but doesn't mention an ECU. 

Should be a great drive, good power with good responce, would love that spec on my R33 and would cost a few quid to re-create as I'm sure you well know.

What sort of money did it set you back if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Thanks again all. Topspec really seem to have some nice cars on their site although the thing that most impressed me was their response to my initial enquiry - so far they have been excellent.

It is due to dock at Southampton on the 17th October all being well and is now in transit 

ECU is still unknown. I have some pictures of the corner of it (carpet and rollcage prevent them accessing it too easily) and it looks like a standard case so looks like a Meguro remapped ECU. I have assumed that I need a PowerFC upon arrival....

I have also bought some 18" Racing Hart CRs and will use the BBS for track days etc.

It was up for £15,500 but I managed to get some money off. Having trawled through hundreds of specced cars, for one in this condition with the spec and history it has, it seemed sensible money to me.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

i bought a gtr32 from topspec but looking at yours maybe i should have gone for a white one


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Tuned and maintaned @ Meguro, that is the same guy I use, very good guy!


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

So i take it ppl can vouch for topspec, becasue this is were im getting my car. Just handed over the 500quid but still VERY nervious about paying in full before i have seen the car. Is there anyone who already has the car and what was there expriance. It will greatly help my nervs and keep the missus quite lol


----------

